# حصرياً ... دليل برنامج Oil Field Manager المعروف أختصاراً بـ OFM



## NOC_engineer (2 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دليل برنامج *Oil Field Manager* المعروف أختصاراً بـ *OFM*
في كتاب أسمه :
*OFM 2007 Fundamentals* 
يمكنكم تحميله بالضغط على العبارة التالية:
*
*سبحان الله وبحمده*


----------



## NOC_engineer (2 فبراير 2013)

*رابطان آخران للكتاب*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يمكنكم تحميل الكتاب من رابطين آخرين وكالآتي*:

RapidShare

MediaFire


----------



## virtualknight (3 فبراير 2013)

الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 فبراير 2013)

virtualknight قال:


> الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع


لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم


----------



## improud2b (7 فبراير 2013)

thnksss


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 فبراير 2013)

improud2b قال:


> thnksss


*U welcome, brother*


----------



## walid451391 (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تولين (24 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله بيك استاذ رائد ودومك مبدع وسباق للخير


----------



## kaniya-zelal (17 أبريل 2013)

Spas bo Ta(thank U in Kurdi(


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 أبريل 2013)

kaniya-zelal قال:


> Spas bo Ta(thank U in Kurdi(



U welcome brother


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله الف خيير


----------

